# [arch] installation gui-libs/display-manager-init (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de me conformer à la news « New OpenRC Display Manager Initializer Scripts » du 2021-01-30

Je ne sais pas résoudre ces blocages.

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider  :Smile: 

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -vuDU gui-libs/display-manager-init

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] gui-libs/display-manager-init-1.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[blocks B      ] <=x11-apps/xinit-1.4.1 ("<=x11-apps/xinit-1.4.1" is blocking gui-libs/display-manager-init-1.0)

[blocks B      ] <=x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.10 ("<=x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.10" is blocking gui-libs/display-manager-init-1.0)

[blocks B      ] <=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.98 ("<=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.98" is blocking gui-libs/display-manager-init-1.0)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (gui-libs/display-manager-init-1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    gui-libs/display-manager-init

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.10:0/1.20.10::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server[-minimal] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917_p20200515:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="dri sna udev xvmc -debug -tools -uxa" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server:= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server:= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server:= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.20.10= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.20.10= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server:= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.30.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18 required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917_p20200515:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="dri sna udev xvmc -debug -tools -uxa" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.20.10= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.20.10= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.30.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.20[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917_p20200515:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="dri sna udev xvmc -debug -tools -uxa" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server[-minimal] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.6:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.20[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-0.30.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.20.10= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917_p20200515:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="dri sna udev xvmc -debug -tools -uxa" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    x11-base/xorg-server required by (gnome-base/gdm-3.36.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="branding elogind introspection ipv6 tcpd -accessibility -audit -bluetooth-sound -fprint -plymouth (-selinux) -smartcard -systemd -test -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64)"

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.99:0/1.20.10= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.138-r5:0/390::gentoo, installed) USE="X compat driver gtk3 (libglvnd) multilib static-libs tools -dist-kernel -kms -uvm -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

    x11-base/xorg-server[-minimal] required by (x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="fonts" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.14 required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.20[udev] required by (x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.20-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics -elographics -joystick -libinput -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="i915 i965 intel nvidia -amdgpu -ast -dummy -fbdev (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -mga -nouveau -nv (-omap) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -siliconmotion (-tegra) (-vc4) -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware"

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.20[-minimal] required by (x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.20-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics -elographics -joystick -libinput -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="i915 i965 intel nvidia -amdgpu -ast -dummy -fbdev (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -mga -nouveau -nv (-omap) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -siliconmotion (-tegra) (-vc4) -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware"

    x11-base/xorg-server:= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917_p20200515:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="dri sna udev xvmc -debug -tools -uxa" ABI_X86="(64)"

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.99:= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.138-r5:0/390::gentoo, installed) USE="X compat driver gtk3 (libglvnd) multilib static-libs tools -dist-kernel -kms -uvm -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

    x11-base/xorg-server[xorg] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

  (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.97:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6[selinux?] (>=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6) required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.42.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="ncurses netifrc pam (split-usr) unicode -audit -bash -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -sysv-utils" ABI_X86="(64)"

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge --info

Portage 3.0.13 (python 3.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r5, 4.19.97-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.7

KiB Mem:    12200416 total,    189884 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 31 Jan 2021 15:15:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 9cfa06aa4941e874ad0e84fac574c2b8a8c2d720

Head commit of repository BetaRays: 83942ad5a0094fa8416d26882ba069c382cb58d8

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.1 p2) 2.35.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r6::gentoo, 3.6.12-r2::gentoo, 3.7.9-r2::gentoo, 3.8.7-r1::gentoo, 3.9.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r2::gentoo, 2.35.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r3::gentoo, 9.2.0-r2::gentoo, 9.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r5::gentoo

Repositories:

g20

    location: /opt/gentoo-2020

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -2000

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

BetaRays

    location: /var/db/repos/BetaRays

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://framagit.org/BetaRays/gentoo-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

plex-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/plex-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=3.0 --keep-going --with-bdeps=y"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr-FR fr en-US en en-GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -l6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 avx berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode examples exif fdk flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk-doc gui handbook iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd tiff tools truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb utils vorbis wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" CAMERAS="ptp2 ax203" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr-FR fr en-US en en-GB" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="dav auth_pam fancyindex addition geoip fastcgi uwsgi gzip rewrite autoindex charset proxy" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" SANE_BACKENDS="genesys hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 snapscan hpsj5s canon canon630u canon_dr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 i915 intel nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash battery multiload-nandhp power xmonad" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by pti-rem on Thu Apr 22, 2021 10:38 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

A priori, la news concerne les users en ~arch. Les paquets qui permettent d'appliquer ce changement ont atteris hier en ~arch. Il va te falloir un peu de patience!

----------

## Anard

Bonjour,

Merci j'avais le même questionnemment.

De mon côté j'ai pu résoudre 

```
 [blocks B      ] <=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.98 ("<=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.98" is blocking gui-libs/display-manager-init-1.0) 
```

avec (package.use)

```
sys-apps/openrc sysv-utils

```

Mais il me restait les deux autres aussi, alors je patiente...    :Confused: 

OK, je n'avais pas vu cette phrase :

 *Quote:*   

> The current package is ~ARCH and will be available for stable users on 2nd March 2021.

  Donc c'est pour le mois prochain  :Smile: 

----------

## pti-rem

 *Un peu de patience, effectivement !  wrote:*   

> https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2021-01-30-display-manager-init.html
> 
> The current package is ~ARCH and will be available for stable
> 
> users on 2nd March 2021.
> ...

 

J'avais lu pourtant...

 *Anard wrote:*   

> Donc c'est pour le mois prochain 

 

Et oui !

Je n'avais pas lu ta modification.

La news reçue ne mentionne pas ce détail...

C'est bon à savoir qu'il vaut mieux aller sur https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/ où c'est plus complet.

```
n73sm ~ # eselect news read 57

2021-01-30-display-manager-init

  Title                     New OpenRC Display Manager Initializer Scripts

  Author                    Aisha Tammy <gentoo@aisha.cc>

  Posted                    2021-01-30

  Revision                  4

There has been a refactoring of the old 'xdm' init script and its

requirements from various packages into an independent package:

   gui-libs/display-manager-init

This package provides the 'display-manager' startup script for

handling your chosen display manager, without depending on

Xorg server. The old 'xdm' init script is no longer supported

and is going to be removed in the next version of xorg-server,

so it is imperative that you shift to display-manager-init.

To update to the new DM init scripts, you need to manually add the

package in your @world set:

   emerge -vuDU gui-libs/display-manager-init

To start using the new init scripts, either copy your

existing /etc/conf.d/xdm to /etc/conf.d/displaymanager or

change the DISPLAYMANAGER variable in

/etc/conf.d/display-manager to your preferred DM:

   DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

and remove 'xdm' from the default runlevel and add 'display-manager':

   rc-update del xdm default

   rc-update add display-manager default

The changes are complete and on the next reboot, 'display-manager'

will start your chosen DM.

To switch to the new scripts without rebooting, run the following

commands in a tty:

   rc-service xdm stop

   rc-service display-manager start

n73sm ~ #
```

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

La news a été mise à jour:

```
  Title                     New OpenRC Display Manager Initializer Scripts

  Author                    Aisha Tammy <gentoo@aisha.cc>

  Posted                    2021-01-30

  Revision                  5

There has been a refactoring of the old 'xdm' init script and its

requirements from various packages into an independent package:

   gui-libs/display-manager-init

This package provides the 'display-manager' startup script for

handling your chosen display manager, without depending on

Xorg server. The old 'xdm' init script is no longer supported

and is going to be removed in the next version of xorg-server,

so it is imperative that you shift to display-manager-init.

The current package is ~ARCH and will be available for stable

users on 2nd March 2021.

To update to the new DM init scripts, you need to manually add the

package into your @world set:

   emerge -vuDU gui-libs/display-manager-init

To start using the new init scripts, either copy your

existing /etc/conf.d/xdm to /etc/conf.d/display-manager or

change the DISPLAYMANAGER variable in

/etc/conf.d/display-manager to your preferred DM:

   DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

and remove 'xdm' from the default runlevel and add 'display-manager':

   rc-update del xdm default

   rc-update add display-manager default

The changes are complete and on the next reboot, 'display-manager'

will start your chosen DM.

To switch to the new scripts without rebooting, run the following

commands in a tty:

   rc-service xdm stop

   rc-service display-manager start
```

Désormais, il y a la date!

----------

## pti-rem

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> La news a été mise à jour

 

Il existe une commande spécifique pour mettre les news à jour ?

Ou c'est simplement lors de la synchronisation avec le repository principal gentoo ?

Réponse : cela se fait tout seul, un eselect news read N ira lire la version publiée.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Réponse : cela se fait tout seul, un eselect news read N ira lire la version publiée.

 

Je pense que la MAJ se fait quand tu synchronises les repos. Quand j'ai vérifié lundi:

```
eselect news read XX

sudo layman -S && sudo eix-sync 

eselect news read XX
```

M'a affiché la révision 4 puis la 5 et dans le code du module eselect news, je ne vois rien qui télécharge au read.[/code]

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

La révision 6 de la news indique comment s'y prendre à l'avance ; avec quelques paquets en ~arch

Personnellement, je vais attendre.

La stabilisation commence suivant les architectures (pour sparc à l'heure où j'écris)

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/gui-libs/display-manager-init

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> je ne vois rien qui télécharge au read

 

Entendu, je n'ai pas dû faire assez attention.

----------

## Anard

C'est maintenant OK pour amd64.

```
# emerge --sync && emerge -auDN @world

# rc-update del xdm default && rc-update add display-manager default

# etc-update
```

Tout roule impec.

----------

## pti-rem

 *Anard wrote:*   

> Tout roule impec.

 

Mon service xdm était désactivé depuis quelques temps déjà et le serveur graphique se chargeait normalement, j'en étais étonné.

Dans ma manœuvre, etc-update n'a pas modifié correctement /etc/conf.d/xdm et je me suis retrouvé avec plusieurs problèmes :

- des "waiting for" de 50 secondes à la pelle pour éteindre mon système (plus d'un quart d'heure...)

- un démarrage bloqué et un système inaccessible

- une mise en erreur m'indiquant d'installer x11-apps/xdm

- aller chez le voisin chercher la syntaxe pour éditer la ligne de commande de Grub pour atterrir en runlevel 3  (softlevel=3 en fin de ligne "linux")

- une suée et une panique, des emm... quoi  :Sad: 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi le /etc/conf.d/xdm n'a pas été remplacé de manière adéquate par le choix 1 dans etc-update.

J'ai dû commenter l'ensemble du contenu à la main depuis le runlevel 3 :

 *Quote:*   

> rem@n73sm ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/xdm
> 
> # We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default
> 
> # to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure
> ...

 

C'est fait depuis le jour de la stabilisation pour l'architecture amd64.

Soit j'ai déconné ou soit j'ai essuyé les plâtres.

Je ne sais pas bien me servir de merge interactively dans etc-update.

Je fais parfois une copie de sauvegarde du fichier visé et soit j'ignore l'update - que je conserve, soit je le remplace (choix 1).

J'ai un peu peur des automatismes de dispatch-conf. Je ne l'utilise pas.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Normalement, /etc/conf.d/xdm est supprimé lors de la migration, remplacé par /etc/conf.d/display-manager.

Les 2 fichiers ont le même contenu + ou -.

Pour diagnostiquer, peux-tu poster:

```
sudo rc-update -s
```

```
sudo cat /etc/conf.d/display-manager
```

et aussi nous indiquer quel display-manager tu utilises / souhaites utiliser ? (a priori; un au choix parmi [ xdm | gdm | kdm | gpe | entrance ] ou encore sddm)

Note: tu as un fichier /etc/conf.d/xdm vierge qui ne défini aucune variable. Mon avis, si tu as tout bien suivi, tu as DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" dans /etc/conf/display-manager, ce qui expliquerait qu'il cherche à lancer xdm comme display-manager au boot.

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Mon avis, si tu as tout bien suivi, tu as DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" dans /etc/conf/display-manager, ce qui expliquerait qu'il cherche à lancer xdm comme display-manager au boot.

 

C'est exactement ce qui s'est passé et je ne m'en suis pas aperçu rapidement.

J'ai cru que c'était /etc/conf.d/xdm qui posait un problème.

Sur le coup, j'ai mal lu la news et je ne pensais pas devoir configurer /etc/conf/display-manager pour slim (dans mon cas)

Les services sont bons. Maintenant c'est réglé.

Je voulais juste faire part de ma mésaventure.

Merci  :Wink: 

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/display-manager

# We always try and start the DM on a static VT. The various DMs normally

# default to using VT7. If you wish to use the display-manager init

# script, then you should ensure that the VT checked is the same VT your

# DM wants to use.

# We do this check to ensure that you haven't accidentally configured

# something to run on the VT in your /etc/inittab file so that

# you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?

#     [ xdm | greetd | gdm | sddm | gpe | lightdm | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

DISPLAYMANAGER="slim"

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ rc-update -s

       NetworkManager |      default                           

                acpid |      default                           

            alsasound | boot                                   

               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

            bumblebee |      default                           

              cgroups |                                 sysinit

          consolefont | boot                                   

               cronie |      default                           

                cupsd |      default                           

                 dbus |      default                           

                devfs |                                 sysinit

      display-manager |      default                           

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

                  gpm |      default                           

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

             iptables |      default                           

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

           lm_sensors |      default                           

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              lvmetad |      default                           

                mdadm |      default                           

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

                  nfs |      default                           

            nfsclient |      default                           

           ntp-client |      default                           

     opentmpfiles-dev |                                 sysinit

   opentmpfiles-setup | boot                                   

              postfix |      default                           

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

               rsyncd |      default                           

         save-keymaps | boot                                   

    save-termencoding | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                           

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                           

         termencoding | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

----------

